# Tohatsu Outboard



## Barroll (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with a tohatsu motor? I am looking to buy a jon boat and the salesman is trying to convince me to buy a tohatsu 25.  I dont know anything about them so anything would be appreciated.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't give you any specs but I hear that they are good motors!   having said that...there is a salesman involved...what are they asking for the motor...and is it short shaft or long?  2 cycle or 4?


----------



## Barroll (Feb 15, 2010)

well they are asking like 2500 for 25 horse 4 stroke fuel injected 3 cyl with electric start and they are throwing in the gas tank and prop.  It is a short shaft on a tunnel hull.  It sounds like a good deal but im just trying to hear the pros and cons of tohatsu.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 15, 2010)

I have owned a 25hp Tohatsu for 10 years and been very pleased. Only repairs have been for a coil and impeller replacement. They are made by Nissan and only downside has been the replacement parts are a little more expensive. The motors run strong.


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never heard a disparaging word about Tohatsu motors......they have a great reputation.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know about their new technology but their old 2-stroke motors were about as close to bullet proof as you could get.  Dealer support is kind of scarce but they didn't seem to need much.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 15, 2010)

Worldwide, probably one of the most popular motors.  Really known for their durability.

Same motor as a Nissan if you want to do some more checking.

Also some of Mercury motors from 30 HP down were rebadged Tohatsus.  Not sure if that is current information, but it was up until a year or so ago.  Pretty sure it still is.  Good luck getting a Mercury dealer to admit it, and then get him to explain the $1000.00 price difference.


If you are looking at a 4 stroke, it is one of the lightest per HP.

If you are looking at a 2 stroke, it's about the only small engine 2 stroke left.

If the price is right, I'd jump all over a Tohatsu.  If we weren't in the internet age, parts would be an issue, but we are, and they aren't.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 16, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Worldwide, probably one of the most popular motors.  Really known for their durability.
> 
> Same motor as a Nissan if you want to do some more checking.
> 
> ...



100% correct. If I hadn't have got a deal on the package I have now, Tohatsu would be my first pic followed by Yamaha.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 16, 2010)

I have owned 2 and wouldnt go with any other . You have to beg the four strokes to burn gas and I would put my 9.8 up against any 15 horse out there . I think you will be pleased !


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 16, 2010)

$2,500 is what i payed for my 25hp Yamaha 2 stroke, electric start, upgraded prop. just thought you might like to compare prices to the Tohatsu. buddy of mine has a Tohatsu 18hp and its pretty fast. he's been having some problems with it lately though(motor is about 7-8 years old). if i wasn't a Yamaha man, i would go with Honda, then Suzuki, then Tohatsu, then Evinrude/Johnson, then Murcury. are you buying just the motor or boat/motor package? what kind of boat is it going on?


----------



## Barroll (Feb 16, 2010)

Robert28 said:


> $2,500 is what i payed for my 25hp Yamaha 2 stroke, electric start, upgraded prop. just thought you might like to compare prices to the Tohatsu. buddy of mine has a Tohatsu 18hp and its pretty fast. he's been having some problems with it lately though(motor is about 7-8 years old). if i wasn't a Yamaha man, i would go with Honda, then Suzuki, then Tohatsu, then Evinrude/Johnson, then Murcury. are you buying just the motor or boat/motor package? what kind of boat is it going on?



I am going to be ordering the boat through the store, however, I will buy the best motor I can from them or not.  So no, it is not a package, but I will be buying a boat, trailer, and motor.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 16, 2010)

i did the same thing you're doing. the place i bought mine from carries several different brands of boats and motors. i got a 1542 War Eagle with the 25hp Yamaha 2 stroke. if i can give you one peice of advice, it's this. if you have a choice of boat trailer, go with ez-loader! i have a wesco with a short tounge and hate it with a passion but didn't know what type of trailer was coming with my boat til i picked it up.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 17, 2010)

i have had a 9.8 4 str for over a yr now.tohatsu makes the nissan and mercury up to 30hp.had a tree hit my boat this past nov, broke the cowling and air cleane/ silencer. the nissan cowling was quite a bit cheaper so i boght that instead of a new tohatsu cowling. i bought mine online at online out boards.com. if u are getting a tiller model their price will be great. free shipping, mine took 2 days to get here.call them before u buy and ask for any specials they have going on. mine was 1600 to my door. i do wish i had gone with elec start. i also wish i had gotten a bigger engine, but i thought at the time i would be fishing restricted lakes. good luck let us nknow what u go with


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

i got a 9.9 nissan 2 stroke(same thing) and it will push my 14 ft carolina skiff 22mph w/ no problems over 2 yrs.


----------



## country31780 (Feb 18, 2010)

wow 22mph out of a 9.9 good lord i need to call merc. and tell them i got the wrong motor   my 9.9 dont even make any wake behind me


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 18, 2010)

*gps*

my 9.8 4 st.tops out at 19.2 with one person. witk 2 it tops out at less then 10. i can run all day at 12 with 1 guy and all day at 9 with 2 . i run a 1444 g3 mod  v jon. 1 batt, 2 tm,and gear. like i said i wish i had goe elec start, and i should have gone with the 15 hp minimum.max hp for my rig is 25hp. i really would like to cruis at 20 mph w/ 2 guys and gear.live and learn


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

i've had some people call bullcrap on me about saying that before. the carb was supposedly rejetted on this motor before i got it and i was told it was closer to 15hp. thats 1 person in the boat, trolling motor 1 battery, center seat storage w/some stuff in it and 5gal gas tank, ofcorse. i was thinking mabye the gps was wrong, but ive checked it against many locomotive speedometers and its always dead on.  so i guess its right.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 19, 2010)

Some of the earlier Tohatsu/Nissans were really easy to bump the HP by simple rejetting.

If I recall, some of them could be "modified" by removing a stop that served as a rev limiter.


----------



## brokenskeg (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a die hard Yamaha fan . So much that I bleed blue . However , the Tohatsu would be my very next choice . They are a tough engine , that seem very reliable . The biggest benefit I've seen with them is the power to weight ratio . Down here on the big bend coast of Florida , that is what alot of us look for to get into all of the shallow areas we fish . I shave every pound that I can . With that in mind , the small skiff I am wanting to set up for next years low winter tides will have a Tohatsu on the back .


----------

